# لمن يريد أبحاث من Science Direct



## الإرادة (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم،
لدي اشتراك في Science Direct ، الاشتراك إلى نسبة كبيرة من الأبحاث،
لمن هو بحاجة إلى بحث يسعدني أن أحمله له.


----------



## obera (17 أبريل 2010)

بالله عليك يا أخي بكم الاشتراك وكيف يمكن ان اشترك من خارج الجامعة وكم يكلف


----------



## mohammed RIRI (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
إن كان مكمنا إبحت لي عن أعمال تهم الموضوع التالي:
" The Hydrolysis forms of the Gadolinium ion " or in french " les formes hydrolysées de l'ion Gadolinium"
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الإرادة (18 أبريل 2010)

obera قال:


> بالله عليك يا أخي بكم الاشتراك وكيف يمكن ان اشترك من خارج الجامعة وكم يكلف


 الاشتراك غالي، لا أعلم كيفية اشتراك الأفراد، الاشتراك غالبا يكون بمؤسسات علمية كالجامعات، إحدى الجامعات السورية دفعت أكثر من 280000$ لتشترك ب 20% فقط من الأبحاث.
أنا أنتمي إلى مؤسسة علمية تتيح لي الدخول إلى مكتبات إلكترونية.
أرجو تزويدي بعنوان الورقة البحثية و اسم الناشر (أرجو التأكد من وجودها في الموقع) و سأقوم بإنزالها إن كانت ضمن الاشتراك إن شاء الله تعالى.


----------



## الإرادة (18 أبريل 2010)

mohammed RIRI قال:


> السلام عليكم
> إن كان مكمنا إبحت لي عن أعمال تهم الموضوع التالي:
> " The Hydrolysis forms of the Gadolinium ion " or in french " les formes hydrolysées de l'ion Gadolinium"
> وجزاك الله كل خير


 أرجو أن تتدخل إلى الموقع و ترى ما يناسبك من أبحاث، قراءة ال Abstract متاح دون اشتراك، ثم قم بتزويدي بالتفاصيل و سأحضر طلبكم إن شاء الله تعالى.


----------



## mohammed RIRI (19 أبريل 2010)

سلام حار لك أخي الكريمسأفعل إن شاء الله و سأرد الجوابتقبل الله منك


----------



## dr hayam (19 أبريل 2010)

*اريد المساعده*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
يسعدنى الانضمام الى منتداكم الموقر و اتمنى منك اخى الكريم ان تساعدنى 
انا اعمل رساله الماجستير فى الصيدله الاكلينيكيه و اريد ابحاث كامله عن الموضوعين التاليين من sciencedirect 
الموضوع الاول :

effect of piracetam in sickle cell disease

الموضوع الثانى :
Role Of L-carnitine In Treatment Of Thalassemia Major Disease

اعتذر لانى اقتحمت منتداكم وهو خاص بالمهندسين و لكنى اتمنى منكم المساعده 
شكرا مهندسى العرب :11:


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (22 أبريل 2010)

*الورقة التالية*

الاخ الكريم
انا في حوجة ماسة لورقة علمية بعنوان:
Biological treatment of oilfield-produced water: A field pilot study
علما بأنها منشورة في Science Direct
وشكرا
abubakrmstf في الياهو


----------



## azizi_1 (23 أبريل 2010)

أبوبكرمصطفى قال:


> الاخ الكريم
> انا في حوجة ماسة لورقة علمية بعنوان:
> Biological treatment of oilfield-produced water: A field pilot study
> علما بأنها منشورة في science direct
> ...


 
هذا هو البحث المطلوب في المرفقات


----------



## merial (23 أبريل 2010)

اخي أ نا أبحث عن 
stirred batch reactor and SOTELEM autoclave reactor(science directe
شركة فرنسية موجودعنها معلومات في


----------



## merial (23 أبريل 2010)

plzz help me i need this infos before the end of april


----------



## azizi_1 (24 أبريل 2010)

merial قال:


> اخي أ نا أبحث عن
> stirred batch reactor and sotelem autoclave reactor(science directe
> شركة فرنسية موجودعنها معلومات في


 
أخي أنت وباقي الأخوة الأعزاء:
ابحثوا انتم بانفسكم عما تريدونه من الموقع وعندما تجدون البحث الذي تريدونه اطلبوه بالتحديد لأنه مو معقول كل واحد بيطلب معلومات عن موضوع معين والمطلوب ممن سيقدم خدمة جلب الأبحاث ان يبحث له ويصنف ووو.
الموقع فيه خدمة البحث مجاني وعندما تطلب بحث محدد نحن جاهزون بالخدمة.

تحياتي


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (24 أبريل 2010)

*أوراق علمية*

الأخ الفاضل/ azizi_1
لك جزيل الشكر علي كريم تعاونك وسرعة استجابتك.
أرجو ارسال الاوراق التالية وهي موجودة في Sciencedirect
1-Anaerobic treatment of pinkwater in a fluidized bed reactor containing GAC 
2-Treatment of oilfield produced water by waste stabilization ponds: Biodegradation of petroleum-derived materials 
3-Dynamic assessment of the ecological risk of the discharge of produced water from oil and gas producing platforms 
4-Anaerobic baffled reactor (ABR) for treating heavy oil produced water with high concentrations of salt and poor nutrient


----------



## azizi_1 (24 أبريل 2010)

أخي أبوبكرمصطفى

في المرفقات البحث الأول والثاني والرابع. للأسف اشتراكي لا يسمح لي بالدخول الى البحث الثالث فعذرا.

لك تحياتي


----------



## الإرادة (25 أبريل 2010)

أبوبكرمصطفى قال:


> الأخ الفاضل/ azizi_1
> لك جزيل الشكر علي كريم تعاونك وسرعة استجابتك.
> أرجو ارسال الاوراق التالية وهي موجودة في Sciencedirect
> 1-Anaerobic treatment of pinkwater in a fluidized bed reactor containing GAC
> ...


الأخ الفاضل أرجو أن تعذرني و ذلك لانشغالي الشديد بالدراسة، هذا هو البحث الثالث. كل الشكر للأخ aziz_1 و عذرا مرة أخرى للتقصير.


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (25 أبريل 2010)

*الاوراق العلمية2*

الأخوة الافاضل/ الارادة و azizi_1
نعجز عن شكركم وجزيتم خيرا.
مازلت في حوجة لبعض الأوراق المنشورة في Sciencedirect
1-Kinetic Performance of Oil-field Produced Water Treatment by Biological Aerated Filter1 
2-Treatment of oilfield produced water by waste stabilization ponds: Biodegradation of petroleum-derived materials 
3-Waste water produced from an oilfield and continuous treatment with an oil-degrading bacterium 
4-Experimental investigation of oily water treatment by membrane bioreactor
5-Study of a compact bioreactor for the in-line treatment of dairy wastewaters: case of effluents produced on breeding farms 
6-Oil removal from water using biomaterials 
7-“Direct” and socially-induced environmental impacts of desalination 
8-A procedure for environmental impact assessments (EIA) for seawater desalination plants*1 
9-Environmental impacts of seawater distillation and reverse osmosis processes 
10-Environmental impact and impact assessment of seawater desalination 
11-Concentrate and other waste disposals from SWRO plants: characterization and reduction of their environmental impact
12-Oil field wastewater treatment in Biological Aerated Filter by immobilized microorganisms 
13-Case studies on environmental impact of seawater desalination


----------



## الإرادة (25 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الفاضل أبو بكر مصطفى: تجد في المرفقات جميع الأوراق عدا البحث 8، حيث أنه لسبب ما لم أجد البحث.


----------



## الإرادة (25 أبريل 2010)

الأبحاث 4،5،6


----------



## الإرادة (25 أبريل 2010)

الأبحاث 7،9،10


----------



## الإرادة (25 أبريل 2010)

الأبحاث 11،12،13، 
هل أستطيع معرفة اختصاصكم الأخ الكريم و هل تعمل في مجال البحث العلمي؟


----------



## azizi_1 (26 أبريل 2010)

اخي الآرادة
لا شكر على واجب.
بس اذا سمحت انا عندي كم بحث لا يؤهلني اشتراكي بالدخول عليهم واذا تفضلت علي وجلبتهم لي وهم كالتالي:

- *Electrodeposition and characterization of tin-zinc alloy coatings*
_Applied Surface Science_, _Volume 103, Issue 2_, _1 October 1996_, _Pages 159-169_
O. A. Ashiru, J. Shirokoff

- *Electrodeposition of low tin ******* zinc-tin alloys*
_Surface and* Coatings* Technology_, _Volume 82, Issue 3_, _August 1996_, _Pages 226-231_
St. Vitkova, V. Ivanova, G. Raichevsky

- *Electrodeposited zinc alloy coatings*
_Corrosion Science_, _Volume 35, Issues 5-8_, _1993_, _Pages 1251-1258_
G.D. Wilcox, D.R. Gabe

- *Tin and Tin Alloys*
_Encyclopedia of Physical Science and Technology_, _2004_, _Pages 803-815_
William B. Hampshire

- *Zinc alloy plating for the automotive industry*
_Metal Finishing_, _Volume 94, Issue 9_, _September 1996_, _Page 54_
David Crotty

- *Corrosion of Tin and its Alloys*
_Shreir's Corrosion_, _2010_, Chapter 3.12, _Pages 2068-2077_
S.B. Lyon

- *Tin-zinc plating*
_Metal Finishing_, _Volume 93, Issue 9_, _September 1995_, _Pages 10-11_
Edward Budman, Michael McCoy

ولك جزيل الشكر مسبقا.


----------



## الإرادة (26 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الفاضل: استطعت إنزال أربعة أبحاث، أما الأبحاث 3،4،6 لا يسمح لي الاشتراك بإنزالها.
أرحب بإنزال أي موضوع في الموقع إن كان موجودا و أهلا بكم دائما.


----------



## الإرادة (26 أبريل 2010)

الأبحاث 5،7


----------



## azizi_1 (26 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر أخي الإرادة وبارك الله بك


----------



## dr hayam (27 أبريل 2010)

dr hayam قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> يسعدنى الانضمام الى منتداكم الموقر و اتمنى منك اخى الكريم ان تساعدنى
> انا اعمل رساله الماجستير فى الصيدله الاكلينيكيه و اريد ابحاث كامله عن الموضوعين التاليين من sciencedirect
> الموضوع الاول :
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 
تحياتى اخوتى مهندسى العرب 
صارلى مده ناطره المساعده و ما حدا كلف خاطره حتى يرد على بالايجاب او بالسلب 
ما كان عشمى انكم تهملوا طلبى لهاى الحد 
شكرا الكم و اسفه انى اقتحمت منتداكم 
يعطيكوا العافيه


----------



## azizi_1 (28 أبريل 2010)

dr hayam قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> تحياتى اخوتى مهندسى العرب
> صارلى مده ناطره المساعده و ما حدا كلف خاطره حتى يرد على بالايجاب او بالسلب
> ما كان عشمى انكم تهملوا طلبى لهاى الحد
> ...


 
عزيزتي
الظاهر انك مصممة ما تقرأي ما نكتب. كان لي مشاركة وهذا نصها:

أخي أنت وباقي الأخوة الأعزاء:
ابحثوا انتم بانفسكم عما تريدونه من الموقع وعندما تجدون البحث الذي تريدونه اطلبوه بالتحديد لأنه مو معقول كل واحد بيطلب معلومات عن موضوع معين والمطلوب ممن سيقدم خدمة جلب الأبحاث ان يبحث له ويصنف ووو.
الموقع فيه خدمة البحث مجاني وعندما تطلب بحث محدد نحن جاهزون بالخدمة.

تحياتي

يعني الأمر يحتاج لتعب بسيط منكم اولا ولو لكان ما تطلبوه فعلا هام لكنتم بحثتم وحددتم المقالات التي تحتاجوها بدقة وسألتم عنها لا ان تتركونا نبحث لكم عن ابرة في كومة قش.

تحياتي مرة أخرى


----------



## ريم الصراف (28 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم سيدي الفاضل ممكن احصل على بحث يخص تحويل البولي اثلين الى ماده قابله للتحلل باستخدام المضافات ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## meu_heba (28 أبريل 2010)

اخي ياريت تنزلي هذه المواضيع

*Yet another optimal algorithm for 3-edge-connectivity*

*Approximability of partitioning graphs with supply and demand*



*New algorithms for text fingerprinting*

*Algorithms for finding distance-edge-colorings of graphs*

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## azizi_1 (29 أبريل 2010)

meu_heba قال:


> اخي ياريت تنزلي هذه المواضيع
> 
> *yet another optimal algorithm for 3-edge-connectivity*
> 
> ...


 
تفضل أخي الأبحاث التي طلبتها:


----------



## azizi_1 (29 أبريل 2010)

تفضل


----------



## ahmedsalman2020 (29 أبريل 2010)

اخى بالله عليك اريد بحث من على موقع science direct بعنوان 
uses of polymer in water treatment
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## NIHEDKILANI (30 أبريل 2010)

Salam 
svp je veux une documentation concernant le cycle des centrales thermique de production de l'éléctricité
merci d'avance


----------



## azizi_1 (30 أبريل 2010)

صدق من قال نحن شعب لا نقرأ واذا قرأنا لا نفهم
مليون مرة نقول ابحثوا بانفسكم عن البحث وعندما تجدوا ضآلتكم اطلبوه هنا وكل مرة يأتينا من يطلب منا ان نبحث له عن بحث في المجال الفلاني. شايفنا فاضيين لنبحث له ونقيم له ما هو المطلوب ونرسله اليه.
فمثلا الأخ ahmedsalman2020 طلب ابحاث بخصوص uses of polymer in water treatment
وعند اجراء البحث في ال sciencedirect نجد ان هناك 121,277 بحثا في هذا الخصوص. شو رأيك نفرغ حالنا شهر ننزلهم لك وانت ما تزعج حالك نصف ساعة تبحث عما تريد في الموقع وهو بالمجان بالمجان بالمجان وعندما تستقر على الأبحاث المطلوبة تضعها كاملة.

لا والأحلى الأخ NIHEDKILANI طالب معلومات ومو مسترضي يكتب بالعربي لازم نترجم له ما يكتب ثم نبحث له ونجهز له لك شيء وبعدين نقدم له ذلك جاهزا.


----------



## husam475 (1 مايو 2010)

أخى الفاضل أريد البحثان التاليان وجزاك الله كل خير:
Advanced oxidation process (AOP) for water purification and recovery
treatment of gasoline contaminated waters by advanced oxidation processes


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 مايو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل نشكر لكم مجهوداتكم العظيمه وارجو الا تمل فهذه هى الضريبه التى يدفعها العلماء ان شاء الله تستطيعوا تغيير العقل العربى الذى ظل غائبا عن الوعى اكثر من ثمانمائة عام بعد ان غير عقول العالم اجمع 
شكرا لكل من تعاون بالسؤال او بالاجابه والله انا اشعر اننا هنا نفعل ما لم تستطيع الجامعة العربيه نفسها فعله
والله يكلل جهودكم بالنجاح


----------



## الإرادة (2 مايو 2010)

husam475 قال:


> أخى الفاضل أريد البحثان التاليان وجزاك الله كل خير:
> Advanced oxidation process (aop) for water purification and recovery
> treatment of gasoline contaminated waters by advanced oxidation processes


 الأخ الفاضل: تفضل ما طلبت في المرفقات.

أحب أن أعتذر عن التأخير فأنا نادرا ما أتواجد في نهاية الأسبوع.


----------



## الإرادة (2 مايو 2010)

ahmedsalman2020 قال:


> اخى بالله عليك اريد بحث من على موقع science direct بعنوان
> uses of polymer in water treatment
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 
إذا دخلت إلى هذا الرابط ستجد نتيجة البحث عن موضوعك، اختر ما تحتاج ثم زودنا باسم البحث مفصلا و يسرنا أن ننزله إن كان متاحا.
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...=1418742&md5=e7084ee274f6fec551e9a94554e0daa6


----------



## husam475 (2 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## NIHEDKILANI (3 مايو 2010)

azizi_1 قال:


> صدق من قال نحن شعب لا نقرأ واذا قرأنا لا نفهم
> مليون مرة نقول ابحثوا بانفسكم عن البحث وعندما تجدوا ضآلتكم اطلبوه هنا وكل مرة يأتينا من يطلب منا ان نبحث له عن بحث في المجال الفلاني. شايفنا فاضيين لنبحث له ونقيم له ما هو المطلوب ونرسله اليه.
> فمثلا الأخ ahmedsalman2020 طلب ابحاث بخصوص uses of polymer in water treatment
> وعند اجراء البحث في ال sciencedirect نجد ان هناك 121,277 بحثا في هذا الخصوص. شو رأيك نفرغ حالنا شهر ننزلهم لك وانت ما تزعج حالك نصف ساعة تبحث عما تريد في الموقع وهو بالمجان بالمجان بالمجان وعندما تستقر على الأبحاث المطلوبة تضعها كاملة.
> ...



merci pour votre remarque frere j'espere que vous oublier ma demande merci une autre fois


----------



## الإرادة (3 مايو 2010)

NIHEDKILANI قال:


> merci pour votre remarque frere j'espere que vous oublier ma demande merci une autre fois


الأخ NIHEDKILANI:
لا تأخذ على خاطرك يسرنا أن نلبي طلبك، اكتب بالعربية أو بالانجليزية فهذه هي اللغات التي نفهمها. ولا نريد أن ننسى طلبك بل نريد تلبيته، اكتب عنوان بحثك بالانجليزية كما يوجد في science direct. إن كنت تريد بحثا عن توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الطاقة الحرارية فتوجد الكثير من الأيحاث على الرابط التالي. اختر و أخبرنا ماذا تريد لننزله لك.
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...=1418742&md5=41ca36c73607335e811d313ff7c85233


----------



## امير العراق (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اغاتي اكون ممنون لو تحصلي هذا البحث

Study on thermodynamic properties of a new air and water stable ionic liquid based on metal rhenium 
.


Da-Wei Fanga, Shu-Liang Zanga, Wei Guana, Jing Tonga and Jia-Zhen


----------



## امير العراق (4 مايو 2010)

Ion conductive characteristics of ionic liquids prepared by neutralization of alkylimidazoles 
Hiroyuki Ohno, and Masahiro Yoshizawa
2-Conductivity of ionic liquids in mixtures 
Anna Jarosik, Sebastian R. Krajewski, Andrzej Lewandowski, and Przemysław Radzimski


----------



## الإرادة (4 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق.


----------



## husam475 (4 مايو 2010)

أخى الكريم لو من الممكن هذه الأوراق:
1-enhanced photo-degradation of contaminants in petroleum refinery wastewater
2- treatment of oil-in-water emulsions by coagulation and dissolved-air flotation
3-break-up of oil-in-water emulsions by electrochemical techniques
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## azizi_1 (5 مايو 2010)

البحثين الأول والثالث اما الثاني لم استطع الحصول عليه


----------



## husam475 (5 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وعاجزين عن الشكر


----------



## الإرادة (5 مايو 2010)

البحث الثاني + بحث آخر قد يكون مفيدا، و بالتوفيق.


----------



## dr hayam (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
تحياتى لكم اخوتى فى المنتدى و اعتذر عن سوء ظنى بكم 
انا عن جد اسفه 
انا وجدت فى sciencedirect عده عناوين سأكتبها هنا و او تكرمتم ان تنزلوا لى full text (pdf لها :

1- effect of piracetam on sickle erythrocytes and sickle hemoglobin 
(biochimica et biophysica acta -protein structure, volume 668, issue 3, 29 may 1981,page 397-405 )
2- piracetam in sickle cell anaemia 
(the lancet,volume 308,issue 7995,20 november 1976 page 1139-1140 )
3- piracetam and sickle cell disease 
( volume 315,issue 8171,5 april 1980 ,page 767-768) 

و شكرا لسعه صدركم و ارجو ان يتسع وقتكم لطلبى 
انتظر الرد


----------



## امير العراق (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم عندي علم اثقلت عليك ولكن الحقيقة انت مشكور جدا عى هذا المجهود

Conductivity of ionic liquids in mixtures 
Anna Jarosik, Sebastian R. Krajewski, Andrzej Lewandowski, and Przemysław Radzimski
Thermodynamic properties of some ionic liquids using a simple equation of state 
E.K. Goharshadi, a, and M. Moosavi
A new ionic liquid: 2-hydroxy ethylammonium formate 

Niyazi Bicak,


----------



## الإرادة (6 مايو 2010)

dr hayam قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> تحياتى لكم اخوتى فى المنتدى و اعتذر عن سوء ظنى بكم
> انا عن جد اسفه
> انا وجدت فى sciencedirect عده عناوين سأكتبها هنا و او تكرمتم ان تنزلوا لى full text (pdf لها :
> ...


 الأستاذة الفاضلة: كم يؤسفني أن الموضوع الذي تبحثين فيه لا يدخل ضمن الاشتراك المتاح لي، معظم المواضيع ذات الصلة غير متاحة، هناك موضوع غير الذين ذكرتهم أنزلته أرجو أن يكون ذا فائدة، إن كان هناك عناوين أخرى يسعدني أن أرى إمكانية تحميلها، و عذرا.


----------



## الإرادة (6 مايو 2010)

امير العراق قال:


> السلام عليكم عندي علم اثقلت عليك ولكن الحقيقة انت مشكور جدا عى هذا المجهود
> 
> conductivity of ionic liquids in mixtures
> anna jarosik, sebastian r. Krajewski, andrzej lewandowski, and przemysław radzimski
> ...


 الأخ أمير العراق ذو الحظ الطيب (دوما إن شاء الله) تفضل الأبحاث التي طلبتها و يسعدني أن ألبي ما أستطيع دوما، هذا الموضوع طرح لغرض تلبية ما تحتاجون من الأبحاث لهذا لا يوجد إثقال أبدا.


----------



## dr hayam (6 مايو 2010)

الإرادة قال:


> الأستاذة الفاضلة: كم يؤسفني أن الموضوع الذي تبحثين فيه لا يدخل ضمن الاشتراك المتاح لي، معظم المواضيع ذات الصلة غير متاحة، هناك موضوع غير الذين ذكرتهم أنزلته أرجو أن يكون ذا فائدة، إن كان هناك عناوين أخرى يسعدني أن أرى إمكانية تحميلها، و عذرا.


 
شكرا اخى الكريم على اهتمامك و الله يكرمك 
طبعا الموضوع افادنى و انت عملت اللى تقدر عليه 
بجد مرسى 
و انا هحاول بطريقه اخرى 
شكرا


----------



## azizi_1 (9 يونيو 2010)

أخي الارادة:
هل يمكن ان تجلب لي هذا البحث ولك كل الشكر مسبقا:

*Corrosion mechanism of tin-zinc alloys in neutral medium*
_Corrosion Science_, _Volume 35, Issues 1-4_, _1993_, _Pages 371-376_
L. Szira´ki, H. Csontos, M.L. Varsa´nyi, L. Kiss


----------



## الإرادة (9 يونيو 2010)

أعتذر و لكن الموضوع غير متاح للأسف.


----------



## م/دعاء (10 يونيو 2010)

أخى الكريم مشكور على ها الموجهود الرائع 
hot dip galvanization
لو فى ابحاث عن هذا الموضوع اكون شاكرة جداا لانه فى مجال عملى
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## azizi_1 (10 يونيو 2010)

الإرادة قال:


> أعتذر و لكن الموضوع غير متاح للأسف.


 
شكرا لك على كل حال


----------



## ahmedelkady (11 يونيو 2010)

هل من الممكن انا احصل عن ابحاث في صناعه offset inks or liquid inks ارجوك انا محتاج حذه الابحاث في اقرب وقت وبارك الله لك


----------



## husam475 (27 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحت ممكن هذا البحث
influence of operating parameters on photocatalytic degradation of phenol in UV/TiO2 process وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## azizi_1 (28 يونيو 2010)

husam475 قال:


> لو سمحت ممكن هذا البحث
> influence of operating parameters on photocatalytic degradation of phenol in uv/tio2 process وجزاك الله كل خير


 
تفضل أخي هنا المطلوب


----------



## نجمة السماء (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم واتمنى ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك بطلبي لهذه البحوث المرفقة ادناه


----------



## husam475 (28 يونيو 2010)

ألف شكر أخى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bluechem (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع
برجاء اريد هذا البحث
High-performance liquid chromatographic analysis of chlorhexidine phosphanilate, a new antimicrobial agent 
ورابطه على الscinceDirect
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=4ed304dc326082a67ba9bd89af3a7e0f


----------



## q_yusf (16 يوليو 2010)

أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لجميع الاخوان الذين قاموا بتقديم الأبحاث للأعضاء على حساب وقتهم الثمين
كما أستغل هذه الفرصة لطلب بعض البحوث , و أرجو أن لا أثقل كاهل الإخوان 
البحوث هي :


1 /Advances in Imaging and Electron Physics 2/ Advances in Imaging and Electron Physics
3/ Cancer Imaging
4/ Clinical Imaging​ 5/ Handbook of Medical Imaging


جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## الإرادة (17 يوليو 2010)

الأخوة الكرام أعتذر أشد الاعتذار و ذلك لأني خارج نطاق الجامعة بسبب سفري و لا أستطيع تحميل الأبحاث و سأتمكن مجددا من التواصل بعد رمضان إن شاءالله.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليك أخي العزيز سوف يقفل الموضوع لحين رجوعك من السفر لكي لايضل ينتظر الأعضاء ويحاولون أيجاد طريقة أخرى وعند رجوعك أرجو أرسال رسالة لي لكي أفتح الموضوع وتروح وترجع بالسلامة ...


----------

